# Taking Harley to Spain



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

October it the month we travel to Spain, we have managed to rent long term a nice villa in Vinuela near Velez Malaga, 3 beds with a nice pool. I am taking my Harley, does anyone know the process of registering and changing plates over. I want to do this myself as this will be quicker and cheaper than using a legal person. Looking forward to riding in the sunshine on near empty roads, as it is in these parts. We have got transport organised, just need to book flights, give notice at work and that's it. we're on our way.
My sister in law has been living there for quite a while so she has been helpful on a lot of things. The villa is furnished so all we need is a new bed and perhaps new mattresses for the for 4 single beds, we're going to look at to Ikea, see what they have.
If anyone can help on the Harley issue that would be good.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Unless you have a lot of time on your hands and a very high level of Spanish, then I'd suggest you use a Gestor to do it.

As for the bike it'll just be a headlight change over.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

t.w.h said:


> October it the month we travel to Spain, we have managed to rent long term a nice villa in Vinuela near Velez Malaga, 3 beds with a nice pool. I am taking my Harley, does anyone know the process of registering and changing plates over. I want to do this myself as this will be quicker and cheaper than using a legal person. Looking forward to riding in the sunshine on near empty roads, as it is in these parts. We have got transport organised, just need to book flights, give notice at work and that's it. we're on our way.
> My sister in law has been living there for quite a while so she has been helpful on a lot of things. The villa is furnished so all we need is a new bed and perhaps new mattresses for the for 4 single beds, we're going to look at to Ikea, see what they have.
> If anyone can help on the Harley issue that would be good.


Beds and mattresses are a different size in Spain (and Europe in general) so that is not always practicable.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

hope it's a standard model( if such a thing exists) as every modification will have to be certified and put on the technical card starting with tyre sizes ,exhausts etc.even taking the central seat out of my land rover took three visits to the test centre before they would pass its itv a gestor who specialises in motorbikes or at least importing vehicles is a must I would of thought.the test centre will take great pleasure in giving you the run around.good luck!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know of an exceptionally good English gestor who only does this kind of thing. PM me and I'll give you her contact details. She is very honest, cheap and she will sort everything for you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The biggest problem you will have here in Spain is trying to convince traffico that a Harley is in fact a motorbike & not a tractor .....................................




Ducks for cover !


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

playamonte said:


> The biggest problem you will have here in Spain is trying to convince traffico that a Harley is in fact a motorbike & not a tractor .....................................
> Ducks for cover !


I was restraining myself......but you've opened the door now!

To the OP.......you'll be in good company here!

Loads of deluded weekend warriors with fringes hanging off the bars......all demonstrating the most efficient way to convert fuel into noise without the adverse side effect of horsepower.

They'll never wave to you of course......in case they drop their tools!

Tuning Forks Rule!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.
Great looking bike too.
:clap2:


XTreme said:


> I was restraining myself......but you've opened the door now!
> 
> To the OP.......you'll be in good company here!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

t.w.h said:


> October it the month we travel to Spain, we have managed to rent long term a nice villa in Vinuela near Velez Malaga, 3 beds with a nice pool. I am taking my Harley, does anyone know the process of registering and changing plates over. I want to do this myself as this will be quicker and cheaper than using a legal person. Looking forward to riding in the sunshine on near empty roads, as it is in these parts. We have got transport organised, just need to book flights, give notice at work and that's it. we're on our way.
> My sister in law has been living there for quite a while so she has been helpful on a lot of things. The villa is furnished so all we need is a new bed and perhaps new mattresses for the for 4 single beds, we're going to look at to Ikea, see what they have.
> If anyone can help on the Harley issue that would be good.



I would get your gestoria to do this for you. Yes they will charge a fee, but it will save a lot of hassle believe me. I know the place you are moving to, La Vinuela. Looks like we could be neighbours


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Aron,

I have just had a costing and it's not cheap. So where do you live?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'd get it over here and then start asking round for recommendations.

Worth checking out some of the bike shops.....most of them have a gestor they use.

And having the shop take it for it's inspection may be worth considering.....cos over here it's _who_ you know!


----------



## t.w.h (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I have been given a name to use.








XTreme said:


> I'd get it over here and then start asking round for recommendations.
> 
> Worth checking out some of the bike shops.....most of them have a gestor they use.
> 
> And having the shop take it for it's inspection may be worth considering.....cos over here it's _who_ you know!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

t.w.h said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have been given a name to use.


Always best to make a connection!

Here's what it's like here today.....Lake Negratin Granada!



















And no jokes about t.w.h.'s Harley needing to be trailered to be able to get that far from the rest of you!


----------

